# Only YOU can SAVE THE WORLD!



## BenRK (Feb 4, 2015)

The world is in trouble, and only YOU can SAVE THE WORLD!

http://gmlhelp.com/benrk/TheWorld/


----------



## Costello (Feb 4, 2015)

what's that supposed to be ? 
don't just leave a link here with no explanation whatsoever


----------



## BenRK (Feb 4, 2015)

It's a game I worked on today?


----------



## jonthedit (Feb 4, 2015)

LOL!
"Presses X"
What inspired you to make this... thing?


----------



## BenRK (Feb 4, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> LOL!
> "Presses X"
> What inspired you to make this... thing?


 

It IS technically a game. There is a win state and a lose state.


----------



## shango46 (Feb 4, 2015)

Can't run it. I am on my Galaxy Tab 2 and Chrome says "WebGL is Required to run this application".


----------



## BenRK (Feb 4, 2015)

shango46 said:


> Can't run it. I am on my Galaxy Tab 2 and Chrome says "WebGL is Required to run this application".


 

Odd. I wouldn't recommend running it on a tablet anyway.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 4, 2015)

1366x768.  2big4me

http://i.imgur.com/U0tXCAN.png


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 4, 2015)

What is the point of the game?


----------



## BenRK (Feb 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> What is the point of the game?


The point is to SAVE THE WORLD!



Sicklyboy said:


> 1366x768. 2big4me
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/U0tXCAN.png


 

I've updated it to scale for lower resolutions. Should work for you now.

I've also made a few modifications. Balanced out the game a little. Yes, seriously.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 4, 2015)

Well it's interesting


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 4, 2015)

its lagging pretty bad even on higher end computers


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 4, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> its lagging pretty bad even on higher end computers


Maybe it is the new gamers benchmark for ultra PCs of the future   



Or just bugs he hasn't removed yet


----------



## BenRK (Feb 4, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> its lagging pretty bad even on higher end computers


 

Not all that much I can do about that sadly, at least not that I know of. That said, smooth frame rates are not important in this game, although if it's taking longer then a few seconds for the text to fade in, then there is something wrong on your end...


----------



## playallday (Feb 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Costello (Feb 5, 2015)

playallday said:


> That's the style I like though.


 
what if it were an advert? we have to fight those every day so I'd rather regular members didn't make our job more difficult than it already is


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 6, 2015)

Well u gotta earn your Title on here some way.......Earn yo Stripes


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2015)

*lets the world burn while playing his fiddle*


----------



## BenRK (Feb 6, 2015)

Costello said:


> what if it were an advert? we have to fight those every day so I'd rather regular members didn't make our job more difficult than it already is


 

Well sorry I had some enthusiasm and was "in character" for a silly little thing I made.


----------

